# Проблемы с позвоночником



## Admin (18 Ноя 2006)

Вопрос попросили задать:


> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Юрий,мне 45 лет,не пью не курю,к спорту равнодушен. Обратиться к вам за советом меня заставили проблемы с позвоночником.
> В 1991 году я пахал приусадебный участок с помощью мотоблока, который всё время зарывался в землю,а я его вытаскивал и всё это-на вытянутых руках. И вот в одно мгновение спину будто прострелило.Я сел на землю,ощупал ноги,но даже не почувствовал прикосновения.С посторонней помощью я добрался до кровати и лёг пластом. Вся нижняя часть тела ( обе ноги,пах,ягодицы ) ничего не чувствовали. Приехавший врач назначил какие-то уколы и всю неделю я провалялся дома. Со временем острая боль прошла, но осталось лёгкое онемение лев.ягодицы и задней поверхности бедра лев.ноги, а также ноющая боль,опоясывающая поясницу, с которой я свыкся за эти 15 лет. В стационаре по поводу позвоночника ни разу не лечился. При обострении боли использовал перц.пластырь, аппликатор Кузнецова. Таблетки не пил, но делал массаж, токи Бернара, лазер.Старался,конечно,беречь спину,но  в сельской местности- это ох как непросто.После очередного «подвига» на грядках спину,бывает,не разогнуть.
> Этой осенью после огорода меня «пробило» окончательно.Поутрам,садясь на кровати,чувствую,как позвоночник «сжимается» и возникает боль в пояснице. Левая нога онемела до самой ступни,онемел бол.палец правой ноги,налилась тяжестью и стала неметь кисть и предплечье лев.руки,онемела паховая область,по утрам ощущаю лёгкое онемение языка,бывает, кружится голова. Не мог наклониться,чтобы одеть носки,а если присяду на корточки,то потом с трудом принимаю вертикальное положение.
> Срочно сделал МРТ поясничного отдела и вот результат:
> ...


----------



## Анатолий (23 Апр 2007)

Здравствуйте, Юрий!
Прошу прощения, что не ответил на Ваше письмо при поступлении его на форум, недавно его увидел.
Вы очень хорошо описали все симптомы.
Я согласен с Вашим нейрохирургом, он прав.
 Лечение проведено правильно.
Сейчас необходимо проводить профилактические мероприятия ,- а это ЛФК, четко подобранные по Ваше заболевания. 
Два раза в год проводить Пост изометрическую релаксацию нижних конечностей (ПИР), массаж. 
 И естественно медикаментозное лечение.
Возможно, если Вы сможете прочитать это письмо, то обратите внимание на раздел «Физическая реабилитация» в нем найдите подраздел «АПФУ аутопсихофизические упражнения» попробуйте эти упражнения, я думаю, они Вам помогут, желательно работать на поясничном отделе позвоночника «АПФУ на уровне таза».
Ждем Ваших писем.


----------

